# Missing pictures



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apologies to anyone finding any missing pictures in the Knowledge base How To sections. An external hosting company ImageShack has suddenly removed access to a whole swathe of photographs. I'm currently trawling through posts and re-hosting images from back up direct onto this forum so this won't happen again. Please be patient. If there's anything you need urgently please let me know.


----------

